# SSC P7 LED



## Synergic (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there!
Where can i buy a 900 lumnes SSC P7 Led (W724C0 Pure White)?
I have found some but there are only the 740 lumens version.

Thanks..


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 2, 2008)

Synergic said:


> Hi there!
> Where can i buy a 900 lumnes SSC P7 Led (W724C0 Pure White)?
> I have found some but there are only the 740 lumens version.
> 
> Thanks..



Currently SSC is selling P7's with bin codes A, B, & C. The 740 lumen C binned P7 is currently their brightest LED. Here's a link to buy with an explanation:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?&t=177264

More detailed specs are available from SSC. The spec pdf shows 900 lumens as max output at a max voltage of 4.2. So just before it blows up it's putting out 900 lumens. Why does everyone say 900 when it's only rated for 740 lumens output? It's probably just wishful thinking.
http://www.seoulsemicon.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp7.asp

I bought my CSXPI from CPF member 4sevens:
https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=25

OK it's $8 more from the FenixStore, but you get some of that back on the 8% discount for orders over $20 by using the "CPF8" coupon code. He also sells the heat sink and thermal glue and grease you'll need. Shipping is free. Mainly it's a matter of David will get it to you in a few days instead of a few weeks from China.

The P7 Kai is selling is the J voltage LED with a range of 3.5-3.75 volts. I was a little worried at first the "I" voltage LED with its lower range of 3.25-3.5 volts might not be suitable for Direct Drive. I used a 5 watt 0.1 ohm resistor in series to get exactly 2.8 amps from 3*D cell NiMH's. I now think that extra step was unnecessary as many forum members used this LED in DD mode without incident.

This light is a monster! You're going to love it.:twothumbs


----------



## Synergic (Jun 2, 2008)

The one in KD is a *CSXOI..... im looking for a CSWOJ.*

*Any other source??*
*Thanks*


----------



## darkzero (Jun 2, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198277


----------



## uluapoundr (Jun 2, 2008)

Synergic said:


> The one in KD is a *CSXOI..... im looking for a CSWOJ.*
> 
> *Any other source??*
> *Thanks*


 
The CSWOJ will give you a tint that is more natural white versus pure white. CSXOI is rated as being more "pure white" on the spectrum but with a lower voltage range. If you're looking for "pure white", the CSWOJ may be too yellow for your liking.


----------



## shakeylegs (Jun 2, 2008)

Buy any C bin you can find, just for the thrill of seeing a P7 light up the place.


----------



## darkzero (Jun 2, 2008)

shakeylegs said:


> Buy any C bin you can find, just for the thrill of seeing a P7 light up the place.


 
I disagree. There's some tints that I will never buy again. For $30 a pop it's not worth it.


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 2, 2008)

Synergic said:


> The one in KD is a *CSXOI..... im looking for a CSWOJ.*
> 
> *Any other source??*
> *Thanks*



Yes, Kai was originally selling CSWOJ and now has CSXOI. Are you looking for the higher voltage or a different color?

Here is a color chart link for the middle three letters. Can't figure out why both Cree and SSC include the charts in their pdf's, but make them black and white. Click on the link for, "SSC Z-Power (All) (Pure White)". It's the 9th from the top.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156772

I don't know of anybody selling the "J" LED's at the moment if it's about voltage. There will eventually be a 3 amp buck regulator for the P7. I know Kai has a linear regulator cobbled together for the P7, but it wastes more in heat on 4 NiMH's than my power resistor does. There will also eventually be a smooth MagLite reflector for the P7 designed for throw, without the donut hole. But for now I wait. Really the donut doesn't bother me.

If it's about voltage, you could try what I did and just Arctic Silver epoxy a resistor onto the back of the heat sink. I found this guy Googling for Teflon wire. Like I said the 0.1 ohm in series gave me exactly 2.8 amps. Minor variations in Vf might make a difference in another LED. So if you don't already have a good DMM with a 10 amp scale, now's the time. I bought two 6 foot stands of wire and four power resistors for 10 bucks. FedEx Saver was only $3.95, very reasonable.
http://store.tubedepot.com/resistors.html

Good luck


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 2, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I disagree. There's some tints that I will never buy again. For $30 a pop it's not worth it.



+1 on that. The one I really hate is "cat pee" green.


----------



## TexLite (Jun 2, 2008)

Al Combs said:


> More detailed specs are available from SSC. The spec pdf shows 900 lumens as max output at a max voltage of 4.2. So just before it blows up it's putting out 900 lumens. Why does everyone say 900 when it's only rated for 740 lumens output? It's probably just wishful thinking.
> http://www.seoulsemicon.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp7.asp


 
When the P7 first came out the C bin was the highest bin,it was rated for 740-960 lumens at 2800ma,and 380 lumens at 1400ma.Seoul later revised the datasheet and changed the bins.

The C bin was changed to 700-800 lumens at 2800ma,and 400 lumens at 1400ma.They also added the D bin,which is 800-900 lumens at 2800ma.

The C bin is currently the highest flux bin available,and yes,people are still advertising them as 960 lumens:shrug:.Even if the D bin was available,the max spec is now 900 lumens.

Michael


----------



## uluapoundr (Jun 2, 2008)

I just built a couple lights with the BSYPI P7 from DX. At $22 bulkrate, I took a risk. I know it's "only" a "B" bin and the SYP is pure white/blueish tint, but it wasn't as bad as I thought. For starters, the "B" bin is bright, possibly just a tad less than my "C" bin lights, hard to tell the difference. In a smooth reflector, there is a blueish spot near the middle, which is surrounded by a white hot spot and yellow corona. When checking out each die, one was blue the other three were yellow and white which is why the imbalance in output. With a MOP refector, the colors blend better, less hotspot, still slight blueish tint. 

I also built a light using DX "C" bin P7, the one listed with no bin description. It appears to be a little cooler than SWO but no where as cool as SYP.


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 2, 2008)

TexLite said:


> When the P7 first came out the C bin was the highest bin,it was rated for 740-960 lumens at 2800ma,and 380 lumens at 1400ma.Seoul later revised the datasheet and changed the bins.
> 
> The C bin was changed to 700-800 lumens at 2800ma,and 400 lumens at 1400ma.They also added the D bin,which is 800-900 lumens at 2800ma.
> 
> ...



I'm not complaining about its *only* being 700 lumens. If that's what it really is. I have a bunch of smaller lights around the house but no real thrower. I was just going to buy something like a DBS-3SD or an A8-Q5 for use with 18650's. And then along came the P7.

From what I understand reading Mag-3DP7 review by members that have the equipment, the P7 is as bright as a DBS in terms of lux. It just has a much bigger hot spot. Or should I say donut? The timing was perfect for me.

The only thing I might have done different is buy the MagLite 3C cell instead of the D cell version. I knew from reading the ElektroLumens threads Alkalines would work in the D cell size but not the Alkaline C cells. They don't have enough juice. That was my reason for choosing the MagLite 3D for my P7.

I wasn't sure I wanted to invest $75 in 6 Tenergy NiMH D cells and the Vanson BC1-HU charger I bought from BatteryJunction. Well I waited an entire week and got them anyway. Definitely should have got the MagLite 3C. No regrets though. I think I remember someone else saying they just have to shine it at the walls once in a while and can't help smiling.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 2, 2008)

Please note SSC has changed their spec.
C is 700 to 800 lumens now, not 740 to 900.


----------



## TexLite (Jun 2, 2008)

Al Combs said:


> I'm not complaining about its *only* being 700 lumens..............I think I remember someone else saying they just have to shine it at the walls once in a while and can't help smiling.


 
Yep,even at that output I still find it impressive.

I'm actually glad they changed the specs after I bought some of the P7's,otherwise I probably would have waited till the higher bins came along,I'm really glad I didnt.People are missing out if they let the numbers deter them.



LEDninja said:


> Please note SSC has changed their spec.
> C is 700 to 800 lumens now, not 740 to 900.


 
Yes,I had noted that change in post #10.

The D bins probably exist,but the C bin is the highest available that I'm aware of.

What do you think of the E bin,do you think they exist in quantities,or is Seoul just preparing for advancements like other manufacturers have done?

Michael


----------



## Synergic (Jun 2, 2008)

As i have seen,they SSC only sell C package.....:mecry:

And by the way, very poor wholesale market there....they claim to have lot of distributors around the world....and they are just engineers....take a look...:thumbsdow


----------



## TexLite (Jun 2, 2008)

The C bin is the highest available that I'm aware of,but still an awesome LED.

LEDninja,
What about the E bin,think they exist?

Michael


----------



## olrac (Jun 2, 2008)

darkzero said:


> I disagree. There's some tints that I will never buy again. For $30 a pop it's not worth it.



+1, will not but a P7 just for the sake of having a P7 must have good color rendition or whats the point.


----------



## TexLite (Jun 2, 2008)

olrac said:


> +1, will not but a P7 just for the sake of having a P7 must have good color rendition or whats the point.


 
I'll agree with that.

I didnt intend to imply get one inspite of tint,but I meant get one inspite of not being the originally advertised 960 lumens.Normally,I would have waited for higher bins,but thankfully I jumped on the wagon before the specs were changed.I'm glad I did,learned a valueable lesson.

Michael


----------



## olrac (Jun 2, 2008)

TexLite said:


> I'll agree with that.
> 
> I didnt intend to imply get one inspite of tint,but I meant get one inspite of not being the originally advertised 960 lumens.Normally,I would have waited for higher bins,but thankfully I jumped on the wagon before the specs were changed.I'm glad I did,learned a valueable lesson.
> 
> Michael



and I agree with that, 700, 800, 900 it's all good (and bright!)


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 3, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> Please note SSC has changed their spec.
> C is 700 to 800 lumens now, not 740 to 900.



They changed specs only! All you can buy now is C bin with 740-960 lumen range. New ones (with new binning) are not available.


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 3, 2008)

why all of sudden they jump to B/C bin? where is A bin? I wish they could sell P7 A bin for 10 bucks. still bright IMO...


----------



## SmurfTacular (Apr 14, 2010)

I just bought a P7 from DealExtreme, only to be disappointed and find out that I bought the >740LM version 

Where can I buy the 900 Lumen P7?
And what are the different types of P7's? I know there is SYP, and C bins, but what do they mean? 
I want to get the 9000K and the pure white one to compare. If you can give me links to where you can buy them that'd be great

THANKS


----------



## ti-force (Apr 14, 2010)

SmurfTacular said:


> I just bought a P7 from DealExtreme, only to be disappointed and find out that I bought the >740LM version
> 
> Where can I buy the 900 Lumen P7?
> And what are the different types of P7's? I know there is SYP, and C bins, but what do they mean?
> ...



Maybe these posts will help you. Also, I think a there was a link posted in that thread of a good place to buy a P7 emitter.

Click here and here.

I've seen happy people and disappointed people with DX. They're iffy sometimes.


----------

